# Make your child a Genius



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you dreaming to increase your child calculation skills? No need to worry. Time Tracker makes it real.


Time Tracker is a wonderful calculation game that needs to find out the difference between the given two clocks. The Avatar will display two clocks which have two different times with a set of answers. You have to calculate the time difference and select the answer from the given answers. If u selects correct answer, the Avatar will give you 10 points. Else it'll reduce 5 points.


Time Tracker Specially designed to increase children calculation skills.

It's really challengeable. Get it now.


The all new Time Tracker game now comes with Invincible Genius Android Application with many more games to sharpen your child's brain.


*Invincible Genius* Android App now available on *Kindle fire* & *kindle fire hd* devices.


"Invincible Genius" Android app is Now Available on Amazon App Store for your Kindlefire.


More Details

Connect with us on Facebook


----------

